# Found alive against odds



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

A nice SAR winter rescue in Southern Ontario:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20081223.wsurvivor23/BNStory/National/home


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Good boy, Ace!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, amazing that she was found alive. Good Puppy Ace!!!!!!!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ancaster is close to me, so this has been on the news... Nice story for Christmas, and good work from the SAR teams.

So who is Raymond Lau and why isn't he here???


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> Ancaster is close to me, so this has been on the news... Nice story for Christmas, and good work from the SAR teams.
> 
> So who is Raymond Lau and why isn't he here???


From what I can gather (google) the Hamilton Police Force trained a select few civilians to compliment their force. Especially useful for off lead searches that the police may not want to use their full profile dogs for.

The dog's are trained to the same standards as the Hamilton Police K9's, with the exception of bitework I would ASSume.

I guess Raymond isn't here because he has better things to do than hang on line with a bunch of dog geeks!! 8-[


----------



## David Murray (Dec 22, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> A nice SAR winter rescue in Southern Ontario:
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20081223.wsurvivor23/BNStory/National/home


Amazing story... I drive by Lindley's Farm every day... makes me want to do tracking if only find my kids


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

The funny thing is that you can have hundreds of searchers and still miss a victim. Great search dog teams are huge assets. What a great story for this time of year. Kudos to the team's success.

On a personal note, I Love those well trained, high drive dogs in the field or in the sport. But there is special appreciation in the field.......


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Good boy Ace!!


----------

